# HSS1332 - How good on steep icy slopes?



## NazgulDarkrider (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new snowblower (my old Simplicity 1080 died last year). I am currently leaning towards the Honda HSS1332ATD, but am concerned about its ability on a steep driveway if it gets icy. My driveway is close to 1000ft long and has a 300ft section that's at a 15 - 20 degree slope. My old Simplicity had chains on it, and could pull me up when it was too icy under foot to walk. So I guess my 2 questions are:

1) How good is the Honda track on a steep icy slope?
2) Has anyone had any experience with putting studs in the tracks to make them better on ice?

Thanks,

Naz


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

From what I have read on this forum and other sites is that the tracked Honda's are beasts/tanks that should handle your slope with ease. I have never heard of a need for studs on the tracked models. Good luck with the new beast after you pull the trigger.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a Honda HS928TAS and a very long steep driveway. Never had a traction problem. 

There are limits of course, but the rubber tracks grip at least 5 times better than tires. Never tried studs, but never thought it was needed.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

One more thing to add: If you're having a traction problem take bigger bites on the way down than on the way up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't have any experience with tracks traction o frozen inclines, but I do know that tracks have a lot better traction than wheels on regular surfaces (I've had and have Honda and Yamaha tracks and wheels units and I will take the track snowblower anytime over the wheel unit because of its superior traction).
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey ND,
How about some snowmobile tracks studs....? or some studs like this (I just thought of it)

Ice and Snow Studs for Tires and Snow Mobile Tracks - ATV Tires and Wheels / ATV Tire Accessories - Parts For ATVs

The top screw (carbide head-will last a long time).


----------



## uncle_bob (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi

There always is a case of an ice storm. You have 3" of glare ice and nothing but ice. In that case - no, chains and tracks are not the answer on a steep slope. The blower will do you no good. It is likely to get away from you and run into something. I have empirical data to back this up 



Bob


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

uncle_bob said:


> Hi
> 
> There always is a case of an ice storm. You have 3" of glare ice and nothing but ice. In that case - no, chains and tracks are not the answer on a steep slope. The blower will do you no good. It is likely to get away from you and run into something. I have empirical data to back this up
> 
> ...


Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## uncle_bob (Aug 27, 2016)

wdb said:


> Video or it didn't happen.


Hi

If I sent you the steel pin from out of my leg would that count? I suppose I could do video of the scars.....k:

A Good Time was had by all.....back in 1964...

Bob


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have an 1132 - bought it because of the sloped drive ... the tracks will sometimes spin going up but aways gets the job done. No issues in 15 years.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

uncle_bob said:


> Hi
> 
> If I sent you the steel pin from out of my leg would that count? I suppose I could do video of the scars.....k:
> 
> ...


Pass, the mental image should do it.


----------



## NazgulDarkrider (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments. I will be buying the Honda and will also get a pack of ice studs to keep on hand in case I can't make it up the driveway on icy days without them!

Naz


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a long 10% slope driveway that I have for several years cleared with an HS928TAS. Once ice forms on the paving, it is very difficult to operate uphill. You have a shot going downhill, as long as the snow isn't deep.

I don't think adding studs will help because -- compared to a car -- a snowblower will put very little weight on each stud in contact with the ground. A wheeled unit with lockable hubs and chains will probably do as well or better.

Ken C


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't think the seat tapper screws will do enough. We ran those on dirt bike tires to ride on the unplowed icy roads in the winter and the minute you hit a dry patch they ripped out. I would assume the same fate on the tracks.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

uncle_bob said:


> Hi
> 
> There always is a case of an ice storm. You have 3" of glare ice and nothing but ice. In that case - no, chains and tracks are not the answer on a steep slope. The blower will do you no good. It is likely to get away from you and run into something. I have empirical data to back this up
> 
> ...


But if he had 3" of ice and nothing but ice...why would he be out there in the first place..??? These machines DO NOT blow ice...!!??:hellno:


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have an 1132 and it works great on a sloping driveway. Just take a smaller pass on the way up, the only issue I have noticed is it riding up when going uphill.


----------

